# ESSEX 'POSSE' BODYSHOP OEN DAY/BARBECUE



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Guys 'n' Girls put this note on your calendars,June the 15th 2013. Stortford Dave is kindly throwing open the doors at his Body Repair workshop set in the lovely countryside in Matching Essex near to Harlow and Bishops Stortford to show off his talents for not only repairs but wheel painting,bodywork enhancements etc with a barbecue to follow at his gaffe later! Now that is a good offer 
The event kicks off at 11-30am at his workshop address;

Stortford Body Repairs
8,Kingstons Farm Industrial Units,
Downhall Road,
Matching,Essex.
Cm17 0RB

So lets get those names rolling in so Dave can demonstrate his bodyshop talents :lol:

Lamps
TTchan
TTSDSGOMG
olds_cool
Susicab + Paul
Saleena41
Bartsimpsonhead
Dotti (possible)
Coope
Jackieb + partner


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

My diary says I'm free so I'll be there 8) looking forward to it!!


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

if I promise to wash my car can I come ?


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Well done Chantelle put you on the list and Gary as its you mate, ok you can come clean car or not! :lol:

Keep em rolling, Lamps


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

A nice local one for me. Count me in

I sold the TT by the way but on the hunt for another. The person I sold the TT to has been told about the club meets so they may pop along to mizu one month


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Ooh! I hope to make this. Any chance of getting a wheel refurb done at the same time 

The only thing is the last time I went down that road I was in a Police car and being taken to see the farmer to apologise for pulling all his bales of hay apart to make a camp. Do you think I've been forgiven 29 years later?


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

i'm in


----------



## susicab (Aug 30, 2012)

Blimey.... I'm actually rest day then, lol!! Yes me n Paul will be there


----------



## Saleena41 (Sep 3, 2012)

15th is my birthday and as I'm an Essex lad, I'll be there.

Sal


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi lads and lasses can we please have any more names down who intending to come along to the bodyshop open day and barbeque afterwards so we have an exact idea of the numbers involved.

Regrettably my boss has coerced me into meeting an overseas supplier at Heathrow airport and babysitting him in London on that Satruday because he not available until the evening and my other work colleague is on holiday so i am unable to make the day,to say i am pretty pissed off would be an understatment!!!!

Lamps


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

lamps said:


> Hi lads and lasses can we please have any more names down who intending to come along to the bodyshop open day and barbeque afterwards so we have an exact idea of the numbers involved.
> 
> Regrettably my boss has coerced me into meeting an overseas supplier at Heathrow airport and babysitting him in London on that Satruday because he not available until the evening and my other work colleague is on holiday so i am unable to make the day,to say i am pretty pissed off would be an understatment!!!!
> 
> Lamps


Quit your job...do they not realise how important our meets are :lol: what a shame you can't make it


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I would have liked to have come to this by I'n working until 1.30 so might be a rush for me


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Dotti said:


> I would have liked to have come to this by I'n working until 1.30 so might be a rush for me


Come afterwards for a little while pretty please  :roll: :-*


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Put me down for this please - I could use a little TT-TLC, and'd be interested in seeing what they can do.


----------



## Coope (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey guys and girls, I would like to come along if ok with everyone ?

Gary


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm no longer able to make this.

I kinda overlooked the fact it's my boy's birthday and I'll be up to my elbows in jelly and ice cream!


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

Coope, you're more than welcome to join us, the more the merrier!!


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Coope, echoing my colleagues sentiments,you are more then welcome to come along and meet the gang. :lol:

Lamps


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

ive got a bbq the friday night but if im not to hung over ill come down


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

hair of the dog will sort out the hangover. there's a bbq at mine after with all sorts of special remedies lol


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

stortford said:


> hair of the dog will sort out the hangover. there's a bbq at mine after with all sorts of special remedies lol


Special remedies you say? God help you :lol:


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

haha, ok cool thanks, would be good to see what ppl have done to their tt's


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm looking forward to this everyone


----------



## eglin (Mar 10, 2013)

Don't think I'm be able to make this unfortunately as it looks like i'm going to be out all day for a mate's birthday so you'll all have to let me know how it goes at the next Mizu meet.


----------



## Jackieb (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi guys

Me and my other half will be there looking forward to meeting up with everyone hope the weather is good !


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Guys n Girls, well i hope the weather is good and you have a brilliant time, i am still gutted that i wont be able to make it!
Make sure we get some pictures for everyone to see both at the workshop and the barbecue :lol:

Cheers Lamps


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

that's such a shame Paul!!! We'll each have a Sausage for you


----------



## olds_cool (Feb 6, 2012)

Guys, i'm really sorry but i'm going to have to pull out of this, i caused a huge problem last night and i need to go sort it out  :? [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

Im on my way down Be nice every one I've never meet anyone before


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Leaving now be 20 mins ish  :lol:

EDIT: I'm lost :lol: the postcode took me to the middle of nowhere and didn't see nothing so I carried on all the way down that road...now I'm in Hatfield Heath so I'm going home :lol:


----------



## Jackieb (Nov 10, 2012)

Well we had a great time workshop info was great really nice to meet some other members a big thank you to dave and his wife for their hospitality shame about the weather ps your bar is brill


----------



## susicab (Aug 30, 2012)

Had a brilliant time Dave, cheers!! Nice to meet some new members as well


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

Was a good meet thanks Dave for the BBQ and drink was very good  had a good time as the work shop will need to speak to you about a couple of little thing. 

Nice meeting everyone that went, you all made me fell welcome


----------



## susicab (Aug 30, 2012)

A few photos from 2day (not as good as Dave's one of Paul doing a dodgy deal tho..:grin:


----------



## stortford (Mar 23, 2012)

thanks everyone.

We enjoyed everyone's company also and because everyone ate food, we now have room in the fridge yippeee.

Sorry to hear about your not finding us Chantelle. We needed a barmaid for the apres ski bar lol

May speak to lamps about sorting a sunny bbq day, so all is not lost Chantelle.


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

You couldn't make this up.... Saturday afternoon spent in a garden 'shed' with total strangers a thunder storm and pouring rain !!...... sounds like the start of a horror film...., well done Dave your garden pub proved a success, and they served 'Duvel' and 'pork scratchings' !. Thanks to Dave and his wife and everyone for a great afternoon considering none of us had met before. I still think you should call it the 'sugar hut'. :lol:


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

stortford said:


> thanks everyone.
> 
> We enjoyed everyone's company also and because everyone ate food, we now have room in the fridge yippeee.
> 
> ...


I blame my satnav, seriously I'm ALWAYS getting lost with it :? Glad you all had a good time though, I was very annoyed with myself that I missed it


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Apologies to all for not making this - went up to the TT Shop first thing to enquire about the cost of a clutch, then on the way down got a call saying my mum had been called into hospital for her eye op. (cataracts) so felt I should go and support.

Nice to know one old girl's fixed, though the other's still waiting for parts.


----------

